# raised panel jig



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I am looking for a good jig for doing raised panels on a table saw. Thanks.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.newwoodworker.com/pnlrasjig.html


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The link awoodman gave you is the way I have made raised panels on the tablesaw, they do look good but be ready to do a lot of sanding.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you, it works good


----------

